# Spain & Portugal



## molar (May 6, 2012)

Can anyone please advise best place to obtain campsite data of these two countries
Regards 
Molar


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

www.vayacamping.net.

A copy of the ACSI book is worth buying.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ASCI Camping Card.

With current exchange rates. Prices start around €10 a night with discounts for longer stays.

TM


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Caravan Club Europe 1 contains a lot of sites. A fair number are also ACSI sites but there are a large number that aren't. I find it useful because it contains comments from people who have actually used the sites and it gives an idea of what to expect.

JohnW


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is also a useful site.. Give parking / service areas..
http://www.lapaca.org/es/areas-de-servicio


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For some *Useful and Informative Continental Websites *look under Spain and Portugal here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-4659-useful-informative-continental-websites.html


----------

